
Ask HN: How do you get started learning Python? - mkessler
Hello,<p>Recently (within the last year), I&#x27;ve been exposed to the data science field, and found myself for the first time really being faced with the utility of being able to code. After doing some research on which language I think would be most beneficial in exploring the data science field, and remaining flexible to learn things in fields like machine learning and AI, I landed on Python. (That may not be the best, but its the conclusion I came to after some time) There are currently such a crazy amount of resources out there that it is hard to decide where I should be starting. Does someone with a weaker math background, require that type of groundwork first before diving specifically into the language? Is it learning the basics, and then setting a goal specifically to what I want to accomplish with the language?<p>This seems like a broader question about learning, and specifically how one learns to code effectively.<p>Any resources or advice would be appreciated. I&#x27;ve only ever lurked on here, but recently I&#x27;ve been pushed to really begin exploring the field. I hope this is the right format for this type of question. Feel free to remove if it is incorrect.
======
massimo-nazaria
Read "How to Think Like a Computer Scientist", at least the first chapters and
see if it works for you:

[http://openbookproject.net/thinkcs/python/english3e/](http://openbookproject.net/thinkcs/python/english3e/)

Good luck with your learning.

------
cvaidya1986
Do a project in Python.

